# Flowers & Perfume- Kewl :)



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

There was knocking at my door & what was it? Flowers & perfume sent by my son in law. It's not my birthday or anything. The card says " Missing you". OMG so so sweet. He just made my day. I love that kid.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Lucky you! How wonderful, Sharon.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Lucky you! How wonderful, Sharon.



Thanks  I feel very very lucky


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Sharon, clearly it speaks to what kind of a mother you are. You deserve it! Hugs.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> There was knocking at my door & what was it? Flowers & perfume sent by my son in law. It's not my birthday or anything. The card says " Missing you". OMG so so sweet. He just made my day. I love that kid.



That is great! 

I wants a son in law like that!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That is great!
> 
> I wants a son in law like that!


He's awesome Vicky  The other two are really good too. There was a bad one, but he's gone now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2016)

That's gotta make you feel good Sharon, how nice!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's gotta make you feel good Sharon, how nice!



It really does Sea. It was just so thoughtful. Thanks


----------



## nitelite (Apr 12, 2016)

Blunder Woman, Having someone make you feel so special makes the world go round. You must be so greatly appreciated. I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow!  How wonderful!


----------

